# Chi vuol far la contadina vesta il rosso col turchino



## Anaiss

Ciao a tutti,
ho trovato questo proverbio in un elenco, e su Google ci sono ben cinque risultati.
Qualcuno l'ha mai sentito?
Io no, non saprei nemmeno le sue possibili applicazioni...

(Forse potrei dirlo a qualche amica con qualche difficoltà ad abbinare i vestiti?)


----------



## piume

la butto lì:
se non ti curi del tuo aspetto poi non lamentarti se non hai successo.

Non l'ho mai sentito comunque


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Mai sentito, ma l'interpretazione di piume mi sembra più che plausibile.


----------



## effeundici

Dalle mie parti si dice: _Contadin che si riveste mette il verde sul celeste_


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se sia giusta l'interpretazione di piume, un'altra potrebbe essere quella che i contadini non hanno gusto nell'accoppiare i colori.


----------



## catrafuse

infinite sadness said:


> Non so se sia giusta l'interpretazione di piume, un'altra potrebbe essere quella che i contadini non hanno gusto nell'accoppiare i colori.



Sottoscrivo!


----------



## ursu-lab

Io avevo anche sentito, sempre a proposito di accostamenti cromatici nell'abbigliamento, "il blu e il marrone sono i colori del cafone" (credo che si usi a Roma).
Probabilmente quella che hai trovato è un'espressione dialettale tradotta letteralmente in italiano che, in quel dialetto, farà anche rima.


----------



## Ruminante

ursu-lab said:


> ... "il blu e il marrone sono i colori del cafone" (credo che si usi a Roma)


Eh si', fino a qualche anno fa l'ho sentito spessissimo qui a Roma, in questa forma: "Rosa e celeste, burino si veste",
in cui burino è l'equivalente di cafone.
Ci avviciniamo al detto trovato da Anaiss, il rosa è simile al rosso
P.S. rosa e celeste insieme mi piacciono tanto (sarà per questo cbe l'ho sentito cosi' spesso...)


----------



## pizzi

ursu-lab said:


> " Il blu e marrone Il SONO I Colori del cafone ).


 
Anche nella variante razzista "...del terrone"

Il mio 50%, ovviamente, si ribella! 

Piz


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

piume said:


> la butto lì:
> se non ti curi del tuo aspetto poi non lamentarti se non hai successo.
> 
> )


 

No. il significato è, come già detto da qualcuno, che chi abbina questi due colori nel vestirsi denota cattivo gusto, come si attribuiva ai contadini.

Confermo il detto citato da Effeundici e usato a Firenze e dintorni: Contadin che si riveste mette il verde col/sul celeste.

In passato i contadini erano speso presi in giro dai cittadini per il loro modo di vestire.
A Firenze esiste la festa della Rificolona, il 7 settembre, vigilia della Natività di Maria.
La parola rificolona adesso indica per lo più una lanterna in tela o carta al cui interno si mette una candela e che si issa poi su una canna portandola a giro e cantando una filastrocca.
Ma questa parola deriva da "fierucolona" che era il nomignolo canzonatorio che veniva dato dai fiorentini alle contadine che venivano dalla campagna a vendere i propri prodotti alla fiera in occasione della festa della Madonna, e  che venivano giudicate vestite male e goffe. 
Qualche volta la parola "rificolona" viene usata ancora in questo senso.


----------



## piume

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> No. il significato è, come già detto da qualcuno, che chi abbina questi due colori nel vestirsi denota cattivo gusto, come si attribuiva ai contadini.
> 
> Confermo il detto citato da Effeundici e usato a Firenze e dintorni: Contadin che si riveste mette il verde col/sul celeste.



Bene, ma un proverbio non dovrebbe poter essere usato in senso più generale di quello che in realtà significa? 
Anche la versione di Effeundici mi pare possa essere intesa come una generale critica ai "rivestiti" che però non hanno reale buongusto. 
Come dire: "fai pure l'elegante ma resti il contadino che sei". 
che ne dite?


----------



## marco.cur

piume said:


> Bene, ma un proverbio non dovrebbe poter essere usato in senso più generale di quello che in realtà significa?


In questo caso sembra di no. Si riferisce unicamente all'abbinamento dei colori.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

piume said:


> Bene, ma un proverbio non dovrebbe poter essere usato in senso più generale di quello che in realtà significa?
> Come dire: "fai pure l'elegante ma resti il contadino che sei".


 

Direi di no, almeno qua.
Si usa proprio quando vedi una persona che ha indosso capi di abbigliamento di colori che "fanno a cazzotti" l'uno con l'altro.

Oppure in modo ironico, anche rivolti a sé stessi, quando si indossa un capo verde e uno celeste (che a seconda della tonalità possono anche stare bene insieme...)


----------



## arirossa

ursu-lab said:


> Io avevo anche sentito, sempre a proposito di accostamenti cromatici nell'abbigliamento, "il blu e il marrone sono i colori del cafone" (credo che si usi a Roma).



E come lo conosco io (sentito da una vita):
*Blu e marrone perfetto cafone*.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io sono un cafone.


----------



## giuuj

Anaiss said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho trovato questo proverbio in un elenco, e su Google ci sono ben cinque risultati.
> Qualcuno l'ha mai sentito?
> Io no, non saprei nemmeno le sue possibili applicazioni...
> 
> (Forse potrei dirlo a qualche amica con qualche difficoltà ad abbinare i vestiti?)





*S*alve a tutti!!! 
*V*edo che questo argomento è stato trattato qualche anno fa....
*M*i sono registrata con il solo interesse di rispondere e chiarire una cosa.
*H*o letto questo proverbio proprio grazie alla vostra discussione su questo forum.
*A*vendo ritrovato questo proverbio nei miei studi il mio interesse è chiarire bene il suo significato e far decadere moltissimi pregiudizi che ho letto scritti.
*P*rima cosa non vedo corretto banalizzare sulla figura del contadino come bifolco e sciocco.
*A*lcuni commenti quali l'incapacità di abbinare colori da parte dei contadini è offensiva e senza alcun significato logico.
*S*econda cosa questo abbinamento negli abiti è stato stabilito da altri e non spontaneamente scelto dai contadini.
*Q*uesto abbinamento cromatico nel vestiario è risalente all'Ottocento e ci sono documenti che attestano vere e proprie leggi che COSTRINGONO i contadini ad utilizzare questi precisi colori per esser ben riconoscibili e distinguibili dalle altre classi sociali, aggiungo che l' abbinamento di colori alla classe sociale non riguarda solo i contadini ma anche altri gruppi sociali (il giallo o il rosso per le prostitute, il nero per i becchini e molti altri).
*S*to facendo una tesi di laurea che tratta di questo argomento e tengo a correggere le banalità scritte, oltre che per screditare i pregiudizi, anche per tramandare un fatto culturale che ormai sta scomparendo.
*P*er chi fosse interessato davvero consiglio di informarsi tramite lo studio dell' inchiesta napoleonica del 1811 dove si attestano dei figurini (abbozzi e disegni dell'epoca) che rappresentano a colori gli abiti dei contadini nel territorio marchigiano, o tramite le Risoluzioni Jesine del 1838 dove è possibile leggere tralci di queste leggi.
*S*aluti.


----------



## elitaliano

Buona sera Giuuj e a tutti.

Quello che dici è molto interessante, però dal punto di vista storico.
Ma su questo forum WR le cose, mi permetto di dire, vengono esaminate dal punto di vista linguistico. Quindi in questa sede (sottolineato) non importa se i contadini erano veramente rozzi e goffi, importa che questo era ciò che i cittadini pensavano e ciò ha contribuito a forgiare il detto, nelle sue varianti (che per inciso io non conoscevo).

Un augurio di buona Pasqua a tutti.


----------



## francisgranada

Mi pare che non tutte le varianti del proverbio di cui stiamo parlando abbiano esattamente/necessariamente lo stesso significato o senso. Ma forse mi sbaglio ... Per esempio (le mie interpretazioni possibili):

_Blu e marrone perfetto cafone  _- Esprime chiaramante il (presupposto) malgusto._

Contadin che si riveste mette il verde sul celeste._ - Esprime il gusto differente del contadino rispetto a quello "elegante" del cittadino, quindi il senso è piuttosto negativo (dispreggiativo). 

_Chi vuol far la contadina vesta il rosso col turchino - _Si potrebbe interpretare nel senso che "chi vuole vincere/ottenere la simpatia dei contadini e non dimostrargli la sua diversità ("superiorità"), deve accettare/capire le loro abitudini, modi di esprimersi, ecc ... Insomma, deve comportarsi (formalmente) come loro.


----------



## giuuj

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> No. il significato è, come già detto da qualcuno, che chi abbina questi due colori nel vestirsi denota cattivo gusto, come si attribuiva ai contadini.
> elitaliano: non importa se i contadini erano veramente rozzi e goffi, importa che questo era ciò che i cittadini pensavano e ciò ha contribuito a forgiare il detto
> 
> 
> *N*on potrebbe più semplicemente essere che il detto "chi vuol far la contadina metta il rosso col turchino" di cui conosco anche la variante "il rosso col turchino fa la figura del contadino" (quest'ultimo preso da un volume che tratta dell'abbigliamento dei contadini dell'800) sia un espressione neutra di un avvenimento accaduto?
> *N*on si esprimono giudizi come invece nelle varianti del detto romano "il blu e il marrone sono i colori del cafone" .
> *N*on nego la somiglianza dei colori ne tanto meno la parentela che può esserci tra questi due detti popolari ma rinnovo il mio pensiero nel ritenere che questo detto sia neutro ai giudizi e che, secondo me, da questo non si legga ciò che i cittadini pensavano.
> *N*on credo che sia un detto forgiato dal pensiero dell'epoca, credo che sia un detto forgiato dalla storia e dalle politiche dell' epoca (mi riferisco alle leggi costrittive)*.*
> *N*ggiungo che personalmente leggo una condizione (sarà pur condizionata dalle letture di approfondimento che sto facendo), nel senso che "chi vuol far (alla maniera) contadina [chi vuole fare il contadino] metta (imperativo) il rosso col turchino".
> *C*ome anche "il rosso col turchino fa la figura del contadino" (la figura del contadini si riconosce da quei colori).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Forse sbaglio, ma ho l'impressione che l'espressione trovata dall'OP sia stata "adattata" per una situazione specifica: credo che il detto contadino originale sia "Cielo rosso e turchino aiuta il contadino". Quantomeno, questo è il proverbio che trovo e riguarda la coltivazione di orti.


----------

